# 2011 Havanese Nationals Results



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Link here:
http://hcanationals.com/results.html

Congrats to Heather! Zmrzlina took Winner's Bitch & Aston 
aka Cache's Power, Beauty & Soul at Los Feliz QW that she co-owns with Lisa Soars & Debbie Graves took Reserve Winner's Dog 

My bitch, Starla aka Designer's Starlet Dancing for Teodoro made the cut (5th) in the Bred By Class out of 16 bitches. Not bad & according to her grandma (breeder) she was on her best behavior! So proud of her, now hopefully she keeps it up tomorrow! She's been going thru a fear period for awhile now so this is big for her.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Congrats Renee. Well done.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Exciting news! I'm thrilled for both of you.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

How exciting-Congratulations Renee & Starla and Heather & Zmrzlina and Aston!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Congratulations, Heather and Renee! How exciting--we need photos!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheer2: Congrats to you both! :cheer2:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Awesome! Congrats!

Kara


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Fantastic! Yes, we need pictures!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Congrats heather and Renee.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Congratulations to all!!! Photos will be fun to see...


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Aw, I'll bet everyone is having too much fun to post photos right now! 

Congratulations Heather and Renee!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I have photos of Heathers amazing girl...I thought I would let her post first after all it is a big win. Her girl is so beautiful.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks all! Today she took 3rd in her class in puppy sweepstakes! Hopefully the judge will like her tomorrow.. Crossing my fingers!!!!

Here's a pic of her from the last show at Gray Summit the day she took Winner's Bitch & Best of Winners. She went over several top ranked specials who are currently ranked in the top 25.










Here's her winning pic:
http://www.havanesegallery.hu/show_dog_en.php?id=27302

Here's Aston from one of his wins in FL not too long ago. One day he took Winner's Dog & the other he took Best of Breed!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Beautiful, Renee!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Gorgeous! 

I am THRILLED for you and Heather!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations, Rene and Heather!!!:whoo:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Beautiful for sure and congratulations.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats, Renee Your boy looked wonderful.

Heather said it was ok to give you all a teaser here is some pics I took with my pocket camera, these were taken for my granddaugher memory book (we do one every summer)
Here is Zmrzlina:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

One more and I will try and size a few of the pic from my other camera.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Robbie--- when I talked with Heather she said how wonderful you were to sell calendars. Thank you so much for doing that to help raise money for HRI. :grouphug:


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Renee, Great pictures, very nice, both dogs.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I can't seem to upload and I resized twice. I will try later.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

So another try


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Yay, it worked a few more


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo::clap2: GREAT PHOTOS! :clap2::whoo:

Nice to see you Heather! Love that cart,your beautiful girl and those ribbons! :kiss: YOU ROCK! :rockon:

My favorite picture with the cute little girl is the last one.....I'm not sure who has the biggest smile..the little girl or Z......darling! :becky:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Heather-did you win those silver bowls/platters?:ear:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I don't have much at the moment that I can post and of course I did not get any of myself so if anyone had gotten any pictures of my girl in the ring I would love to see them.

Here is our boy Aston as you may remember from the exotic car litter, he took his 12-18 month class and then he went on to take Reserve Winners Dog, I am so thrilled with how he is turning out









and here are also a couple of Starla, Renee's girl
and my girl Zmrzlina, has really done us proud, on thursday at the Regional show she won her Open Class with an entry of 11 and then went on the take Winners Bitch for a 5 point major and then to top it all off she went back into Breed and took Best of Winners!!!! On Saturday she did a repeat only our trip ended in the Winners ring with a Reserve Winners Bitch. she now just needs one more major to finish her American championship and then she will have 4 title to her name.

Julie- Yes we won a lot of silver stuff, I am going to put everything out and take a picture to share with you  But for now~~ enough from me here are a few photos of Aston and Starla.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Congratulations Heather, Renee, Starla, Aston & Zmrzlina.:whoo:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: PICTURES! :whoo:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Ohhhh WOW!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

CacheHavs said:


> I don't have much at the moment that I can post and of course I did not get any of myself so if anyone had gotten any pictures of my girl in the ring I would love to see them.
> 
> Here is our boy Aston as you may remember from the exotic car litter, he took his 12-18 month class and then he went on to take Reserve Winners Dog, I am so thrilled with how he is turning out
> 
> ...


great photos!!!!!!!!!!!:whoo:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Gorgeous dogs! Thanks, Robbie for posting all those pictures! Is that your granddaughter? I bet she enjoyed herself!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

here are all of Miss "Z" winnings and then a few other pics from the show of various people and dogs


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

and a few more, the first two are of Zmrzlina in the ring, though the pics did not come out that good  I am hoping someone else got pictures of her.

And the last one is of Aston and his handler Barb


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great photos Heather! I hope someone has some photos of you and Miss "Z" in her winning moment.....Aston and Jag too...what a memorable moment,and a darn shame you do not have some better/more pictures. I hope someone has some to share with you.

Love all the winnings (beautiful silver and ribbons).Congrats!!!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

The photographer just sent me copies of my win photos, so I wanted to share them with you 

First on is of her at Regionals where she took Winners Bitch and Best of Winners

The second one is of her win at Nationals taking Reserve Winners Bitch


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Wonderful photographs, congratulations and thanks for sharing


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Heather,
Your dogs are just stunning. Do you have any more pictures you can post? I love looking at all the gorgeous Havs. Who is the dog in the first picture posted on 7/25 with the handler wearing a blue jacket?
Thanks
Jill


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

jillnors2 said:


> Heather,
> Your dogs are just stunning. Do you have any more pictures you can post? I love looking at all the gorgeous Havs. Who is the dog in the first picture posted on 7/25 with the handler wearing a blue jacket?
> Thanks
> Jill


Thanks for your wonderful comments Jill  That is Aston, He is one of my puppies from last year out of the exotic car litter, and the gal in the blue jacket is Barb, his most wonderful handler


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

here is a picture of Aston as a baby


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Heather your dogs are so beautiful and they have really great temperments. I was so impressed with your girl she can from far away and is well adjusted, calm and happy. It is obvious that you have given her love and care, such a confidant little diva.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

I love Astin!! He's so adorable.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheer2: WONDERFUL pictures !!!

Thanks for posting Heather!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Heather, seeing all of those pictures makes me kick myself for not going. Looking back, I should've gone...everyone around my house was getting on my last nerve this weekend (and I"m usually not so irritable) I think I was just pissy cause I wasn't at Nationals  That and PMS.....ound:

Anyhow, your pictures are AMAZING, all of your dogs are stunning and "Z" (I won't try to spell it...do you call her anything for short, like Z?) is one of the most gorgeous Havanese I have ever seen. I love that impeccable Cream Havanese look that she has) NO surprise she's raked up so many titles so quickly and Astin..I may have kidnapped both of them so its probably a good thing for YOU, I wasn't there.

Give me a call later if you can, I"d love to hear all about it 

Kara


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> So another try


You did a great job!!
Pam and Lindy Hop


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Congrats on your win and reserve, soooo special. I was there with Oliver (the parti from the Inky/Hank litter. He placed 3rd in his class at both the regional and national, but I haven't gotten my pics yet. I hope mine are as good as yours


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

:whoo: Congratulations everyone! Heather are you in any of the pictures? I don't know what you look like. How about you Robbie is their a picture of you?
I bet you guys are having a great time. I wish I could have gone to see all your fantastic Havanese. Heather I need pointers on grooming!:whoo:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

They are all gorgeous, Heather! I know you must be so proud of them!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Here is one I snapped of Heather and Zmrzlina getting ready for the ring. She has the most beautiful face and coat!!


----------

